# Where to change into fursuit at cons?



## SachiCoon (May 29, 2014)

I have kind of a dumb question that I'm hoping I can get a good answer for regarding fursuiting at cons ^^; I am more or less brand spanking new to fursuiting, and  this year I'll be attending Anthrocon. This will be my first ever con that I've suited at. Our hotel this year is the Wyndham, so we're a little ways away from the convention center. For those not staying at the main hotel, where can you change in and out of your fursuit? I don't know anyone who's staying in the main hotel this year, so I can't change in a private room. I've been told the headless lounge is okay (I'd be wearing under armour under my street clothes to change into suit easily). We're going to be parking at the hotel and either walking or taking the bus, so I can't just change at my car outside of the convention center, and I'm not always going to want to walk to the con in suit. Any suggestions/what do most people in this situation do? I can't be the only one with this dilemma.


----------



## Sylver (May 29, 2014)

I don't really know the answer to your question, but a few people I know change in the bathrooms. Although considering a tonne of people have the inability to piss properly and get it on the floor I don't know how well that would go.


----------



## SachiCoon (May 29, 2014)

LOL Yeah, I'm not so sure about that xD


----------



## Joey (May 30, 2014)

I think most people just get ready in their rooms.

I'd never take something that expensive into a bathroom, especially something that must stay clean.


----------



## Misomie (May 30, 2014)

Most hotels have huge bathrooms and some even have changing rooms or sections. Changing in a stall is gross. 

I only dress in room if I'm staying at the con's hotel. Otherwise I dress there. It's much easier with bulky suits.


----------



## Tica (May 30, 2014)

You can get dressed in the headless lounge no problem. If you need to get nekkid for some reason go to a bathroom, but if you have underclothes on, that's what the headless lounge is there for.

Just make sure you never leave your suit unattended when you're not wearing it!


----------

